# Australian (young) male seeking to eventually Live in USA or Canada



## hiipower9 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have done a lot more research since my last post, i want to make this post more specific. I am seeking help i have to be honest i am currently 19 years of age and i am lost on what i want to be and what i want to do. i finished high school at year 11 and been working casually at supermarkets etc. i decided i want to travel to California to get job opportunities after a lot of digging i have come to the realization that i can't just go to California find a job, study work my butt off to be something i want to be and live happily every after. I have to find an employer for an E-3 visa (with no qualifications and being 19 years of age) yeah my chances are slim that i will get an opportunity to live in America or even Study.

Please don't start criticizing me i'm still young and don't know a whole lot about studying and career wise stuff. I have looked into Canada to start out maybe studying and working, as i've been told from this forum and by other people that for my age it will be a lot easier for me to find a job and or maybe study. 

If you guys have ANY tips or advice for me i would greatly appreciate it, it would really mean a lot to get some pinpoint facts and information on studying/working overseas and where to even start out as i'm so young with no qualifications. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You probably want to post over in the Canada section here, but I believe Canada may have a "working holiday visa" arrangement for Australians. Try here: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/iec/index.asp That would get your foot in the door and might give you a bit of experience that would be useful in deciding what you want to do or study.

The down side is that you would have to return after your year or whatever. But it's amazing what a difference a year of new places and experiences can do for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start where you have family and friends and know a bit about daily life - Australia offers basically free secondary education. Use this to your advantage. Work on the side and save your money. Network, network, network. Take an exchange semester in the US or Canada. Once you have your degree, some work experience and some contacts you have a base to use. Good luck!


----------



## TKO (Aug 28, 2016)

I believe USA also has a work holiday visa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hiipower9 said:


> I have done a lot more research since my last post, i want to make this post more specific. I am seeking help i have to be honest i am currently 19 years of age and i am lost on what i want to be and what i want to do. i finished high school at year 11 and been working casually at supermarkets etc. i decided i want to travel to California to get job opportunities after a lot of digging i have come to the realization that i can't just go to California find a job, study work my butt off to be something i want to be and live happily every after. I have to find an employer for an E-3 visa (with no qualifications and being 19 years of age) yeah my chances are slim that i will get an opportunity to live in America or even Study.
> 
> Please don't start criticizing me i'm still young and don't know a whole lot about studying and career wise stuff. I have looked into Canada to start out maybe studying and working, as i've been told from this forum and by other people that for my age it will be a lot easier for me to find a job and or maybe study.
> 
> If you guys have ANY tips or advice for me i would greatly appreciate it, it would really mean a lot to get some pinpoint facts and information on studying/working overseas and where to even start out as i'm so young with no qualifications. Thanks


I feel for you! I think it's very difficult to know what you want to do/ be when you're in high school/ secondary school, yet you have to make huge decisions about your studies that can effect the path you take ever after.
I don't think you can avoid the uncertainty and confusion that you're feeling now, but the great thing is that at 19 you have realised that you want to change your situation.
I can't really give you any facts about visas and studying overseas. However, you say that you have no qualifications so the firs, essential step would be to get your basic studies covered before you go overseas (doing whatever exams you should have done before you left full time education). Perhaps your old school could give you some guidance?
I don't know if you need a degree for visa opportunities, and whilst following a degree course can be a wonderful experience in itself, I don't think it's the only worthwhile educational path. There are many further education courses that you could follow without doing a degree.
The idea of exploring new avenues by doing voluntary work or working away for a while could work very well. Here are 2 links with offers in Australia and abroad.
https://www.workaway.info/
Help Exchange: free volunteer work exchange abroad Australia New Zealand Canada Europe
Lastly I would say that finding out what you don't want to do is as important as finding out what you do want to do. We learn from our negative experiences as well as our positives, so don't despair if you make a few wrong moves on the way.

Oh, and I know one guy who left school at 16 having never taken so much as a pencil to class, started working in a shop and in a couple of months realised that this was not what he wanted. He went back to his old school and years later I met him working and living in Spain, doing his dissertation on the Spanish Civil War for his Doctorate. He is now heading a company that sets up Spanish language programmes.


----------



## SwaylaW (Sep 10, 2016)

You wanna trade?!? Would love to live in Australia 


Typing........


----------



## Average_Dude (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey mate, 

So I just joined the forum and saw your post. I recently went to the UK to do post grad study and have a bit of experience which might help. 

I recommend you do your study at home. Sooooo much cheaper. Then as mentioned, get experience and network. For the E3 Visa, you need to have a bachelors degree so get that under your belt. Will help with Visa process and employers. 

IF you want to work in Canada, Aus and Canada have a Youth Mobility Visa, which like the UK, allows you to live and work for two years no hassle. Then you get yourself an ESTA and you can travel to the US to network more. 

I think this path can help you more before moving to US. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April in this current year 

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-25 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS 

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

